
The new Google AdSense user interface: built with AngularDart - rpeden
http://news.dartlang.org/2016/10/google-adsense-angular-dart.html
======
mezoni
Но что мешает реализовывать back-end на языке Dart? Может быть убогость
сопутствующего программного обеспечения? Вероятнее всего, да. Хороших
драйверов для работы с базами данных для него днем с огнем не найти.

